# Pong - JOGL



## BattleMaster246 (6. Jun 2010)

Ich arbeite gerade an meinen ersten Spiel in OpenGL (Pong). Damit ich die Pfeiltasten abfragen kann, habe ich den KeyListener in meine Klasse implementiert. Meinen Code habe ich in KeyPressed() reingeschrieben, doch dabei gibt es ein Problem.

Wenn ich eine Pfeiltaste drücke, wird der Bumper einmal bewegt aber erst eine halbe Sekunde später bewegt er sich flüssig. Wie kann ich das so machen, dass er sich gleich flüssig bewegt?


----------



## Marco13 (6. Jun 2010)

Das ist wie wenn man einen ttttttttttttttttaste gedrückt hält. Du mußt beim ersten KeyPressed ein boolean-flag (oder so) auf 'true' setzen (und bei KeyReleased eben auf 'false'), und dann in jedem Animationsschritt eine Bewegung machen, falls dieses flag 'true' ist.


----------



## BattleMaster246 (6. Jun 2010)

It works. Danke


----------

